# Finally!



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

We finally did it, after signing up on this site over a year ago and getting a lot of good information (thanks all), the wife and I purchased a 2011 Outback 210 RS. We are so excited and can't wait to take it out.

Again, thanks to the site host and all the wonderful people that offer advise and direction.

-The Fawvers


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Hopefully there's still some camping days ahead for you this year where you are... all winterized up here.

Enjoy! You will love the Outback!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers. You do know that there is a requirement that post pictures of your new camper!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

We like our 210. Biggest little trailer on the market.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new Outback! We love ours!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard! That's the unit I would have! That is, if I didn't have 4 cherubs, and 2 dogs, and 5,000 pounds of supplies for all listed.....


----------



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

View attachment Outback.bmp


Not quite sure how to upload a picture yet...but this is our Outback.

ETA: Comment


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on a great model. We love our 21rs. Where are you from?

Happy Camping


----------



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

We are from Reno, NV. I need to take the time to update our profile.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

welcome to the site, and nice outback. I see you're younger than I, so the manual crank on the tongue will build strength and character,







.
Enjoy>


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------

